# Ghế cafe cao cấp HOT nhất hiện nay



## winchair (27/9/22)

Để kinh doanh quán cafe thành công, bạn cần chú trọng đến không gian nội thất. Điển hình là lựa chọn bàn ghế ngồi uống cafe sao cho hợp phong cách thiết kế và thu hút được người nhìn. Cùng tham khảo ngay những bộ bàn ghế ngồi uống cafe cao cấp và sang trọng bán tại WIN CHAIR nhé.

*Ghế Grace Segis WC351*
Thiết kế mang những đường nét trang nhã và cuốn hút, ghế cafe cao cấp Grace Segis rất được ưa chuộng. Chân ghế được làm bằng gỗ sồi rắn chắc. Mặt đệm ngồi và tựa lưng được cách điệu bắt mắt. Grace Segis tạo chỗ ngồi rộng rãi và dễ chịu với lớp bọc đệm êm ái. Bạn có thể lựa chọn các màu không giống nhau tùy theo sở thích của mình, từ trung tính đến các mầu sắc tươi sáng.





Ghế Grace Segis WC351​
*Ghế bằng gỗ Wishbone WC375*
Ghế Wishbone cần sự tỉ mỉ trong từng chi tiết để tạo ra một sản phẩm chất lượng cao. Thiết kế tinh tế bao gồm nhiều thanh gỗ liên kết lại với nhau. Tựa lưng được tạo theo hình dáng chữ Y, uốn cong nhẹ nhàng ở phần lưng trên. Mặt ngồi của ghế Wishbone được đan bằng những sợi cói, để tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho người ngồi. Wishbone vừa toát lên vẻ đẹp mộc mạc, vừa tạo nét ấn tượng và thu hút người dùng.





Ghế chất liệu gỗ Wishbone WC375​
*Ghế Gardenia WC402*
Gardenia thể hiện những đường nét cong tròn đẹp mắt qua các phần tựa lưng và tay vịn. Mặt ngồi sử dụng các thanh ngang tạo sự thoải mái hơn khi ngồi lâu, đồng thời cũng tạo nên những nét đặc trưng riêng cho mẫu ghế nhựa cafe này. Gardenia sở hữu các kiểu màu trung tính và có thể xếp chồng lên nhau rất tiện lợi.
>>> Mời bạn tham khảoː Mẫu Ghế Nhựa Cafe Hot Nhất 2022 - WIN CHAIR





Ghế Gardenia WC402​
Lời kếtː Bàn ghế ngồi uống cafe cao cấp là một phần không thể thiếu cho không gian quán cafe. nội thất WIN CHAIR có nhiều năm trong kinh doanh bàn ghế ngồi cafe. Liên hệ ngay Hotline 0901 287 288 hoặc 093 128 5588 để được tư vấn và báo giá về các sản phẩm có bán tại WIN CHAIR nhé.


----------

